# Breach in Tolna dam



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We often hear how safe dams are. We often hear how drainage has no affect. We hear that there is no chance that CWD will come from high fence operations. Men plan and God laughs. Or perhaps one prefers the cliche about the plans of mice and men.

In any event we are very lucky there is little snow this year, and if the dam gives completely Baldhill should hold it. Other years would be a disaster. We need to start thinking about conservation measures that would pay generously for wetland preservation. It's time to stop plugging our ears and singing la la la when people talk about conservation.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Well stated. I think we have more than enough corn. In fact, it just* might* be time to scale back it's unhealthy presence in the human diet and diversify our crops a bit more. Today's extreme 'mono culture' system of farming is toxic and unnatural for the environment. A large scale conservation/diversification program is most certainly needed. It's a shame we haven't seen anything like that proposed in a while.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plains writes,



> We hear that there is no chance that CWD will come from high fence operations.


You must be bored today trying to draw me into a conversation.

In the NRA's March 2015 American Hunter Magazine, they have an article about a CWD Vaccine on the Horizon. Colorado State University has developed a vaccine that has proven to be at least partially successful in preventing the spread of chronic wasting disease.

Canada and the United States are both working hard on trying to unlock the mysteries of CWD. I believe someday CWD will go the way of Tuberculosis or Brucelosis. It will be under control with a few reservior pockets remaining in the wild.



> Men plan and God laughs.


If man made no plan............Plains, you would be living in a cave.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I knew our conservation hater was around here somewhere. :rollin:

I'm glad they are looking into a vaccine wit actual hopes of getting it. I think they should get the vaccine first before having captive animals. Once that happens high fence will provide one service. It will keep those worse than road hunters out of the field so we don't have to put up with them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

upland420 said:


> Well stated. I think we have more than enough corn. In fact, it just* might* be time to scale back it's unhealthy presence in the human diet and diversify our crops a bit more. Today's extreme 'mono culture' system of farming is toxic and unnatural for the environment. A large scale conservation/diversification program is most certainly needed. It's a shame we haven't seen anything like that proposed in a while.


The problem with specialty crops is that it takes only one year to flood the mart so of course people are going to raise corn and beans. The only reason corn became king is because people pushes for it (dems). They kept talking about all of this "idle" acres. Well those "idle" acres were CRP. Since then CRP cannot keep up with rent payments.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> I knew our conservation hater was around here somewhere.


And I knew you planted that bit about CWD to draw me out/in.



> I think they should get the vaccine first before having captive animals.


The US Biological Survey sold animals like buffalo and elk back in 1927 to ranchers. No one knew about CWD until 1967. Todays ranchers are working with Laboratories. Everyone benefits.



> It will keep those worse than road hunters out of the field so we don't have to put up with them.


They are some of the best people you will ever meet. It is your opinion otherwise and freedom of speech guarantees your right to say otherwise. I see you've been posting in the gay threads on FBO. There is free speech and then there is forced speech. The gays want everyone to recognize their free speech which in reallity could construed as forced speech forcing you to recognize something against your will.

For instance: Gays can go into a bakery and purchase anything they want. The store window doesn't say no shoes no shirt if you are gay no service. But a line gets crossed when a gay couple demand the baker make them a wedding cake with "congrats to Jim and John with two male dolls on top kissing. If the baker says he doesn't feel like making that cake can they then force him?

Is it free speech or forced speech?

Your analogy that anyone who chooses to hunt high fence are worse than road hunters is free speech. However, when you take action through courts or legislature or ballot and try to boss that opinion, then it is forced speech.

How do you like my analogy?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Your analogy that anyone who chooses to hunt high fence are worse than road hunters is free speech. However, when you take action through courts or legislature or ballot and try to boss that opinion, then it is forced speech.


Following your example we could still spotlight deer, we would not have to worry about seasons you could hunt year around, murder would not be illegal. Civilization is such a downer isn't it shaug?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plains said,



> Following your example we could still spotlight deer, we would not have to worry about seasons you could hunt year around,


It has never been a good idea to take certain species in the spring of the year when they are raising their young. Unless an Inuit is picking up snow goose eggs.



> murder would not be illegal.


very poor comparison, murder has never been legal.



> Civilization is such a downer isn't it shaug?


That depends....I notice you like to pick on Muslims a bit. They are not happy in their own countries but seem happy here but then they turn right around and try to convert host countries into something that more represents their home countries where they are not happy.

Plains, maybe you are part Arab and half Norwiegian. Always po'ed and you don't know why? :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> Plains said,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Arab and mostly Viking. Like Hagar the Horrible says "is that to much like bragging"? :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Saug, I see you are once again playing from the left's playbook. Making unalike and extreme comparisons that have nothing to do with the topic at hand. Keep stretching all you want shaug, but I doubt there is anyone here that is that dense.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman's opening line in this thread,



> We often hear how safe dams are. We often hear how drainage has no affect. We hear that there is no chance that CWD will come from high fence operations. Men plan and God laughs. Or perhaps one prefers the cliche about the plans of mice and men.


Longshot misses the part where Plains first made the "extreme" comparison.



> Saug, I see you are once again playing from the left's playbook. Making unalike and extreme comparisons that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.


Longshot, go back and read the opening line.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm,

Opening line:



> We often hear how safe dams are.


In a thread titled "Breach in Tolna dam".

Seems obvious to me, but I'll help you, A breach occurred in the Tolna dam, Plainsman made a tongue in cheek comment about how we are told that dams are safe, and yet this one breached.

Or were you talking about the entire paragraph? Not just the first sentence (opening line).

In that case, he made reference to other opinions that are often referred to as fact, but in reality, aren't.


----------

